# Help live streaming is very slow!



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi friends.

I have windows XP and the live streaming or even online videos are slow when I try to watch it when I open it up to full screen. The computer does have a slow processors but that use to not effect the live streaming.

Help please!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Right-click MY COMPUTER, then click Properties.

What's listed for the processor type and speed and amount of RAM?

------------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG and then click OK - Startup(tab).

How many entries have a checkmark?

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Right-click an empty space on the desktop, then click Properties - Settings - Advanced - Adapter(tab).

What's listed for the adapter information?

--------------------------------------------------------------------

What program are you trying to watch on-line video with?

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

A friend gave me this computer when mine broke down 

Here is Processor 1.60 HGz

Ram 2.43

10 marked in start up tab


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Adapter string VIA/S3g UnichomePro IGP

Memory 64MB

Bios info 98.Ao.00 .09

Not sure is you wanted the whole thing under tab


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I use online streaming so it comes directly though from internet like foxnews from live box and it was running great! When I watch video's like from youtube and or I watch Hulu. These are my usual's that were working great! Now it is not..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't see anything lacking in your hardware specs that would be causing that problem.

The VIA S3 Chrome integrated graphics controller has 64 MB of video memory - which is sufficient for video streaming from websites.

----------------------------------------------

Do you have these add-ons installed?

*Adobe Flash Player ActiveX 10.1.85.3* - for Internet Explorer

*Adobe Flash Player Plugin 10.1.85.3* - for Firefox and other non-IE browsers

*Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.21(6 Update 21)*

*Microsoft Silverlight 4.0.50917.0*

----------------------------------------------

I rarely view something on U-Tube or stream video clips, so I'm not an expert on the subject.

You might consider clicking "Report" and then requesting to have your thread moved to the MULTIMEDIA or WEB & EMAIL section.

----------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Well all of them seemed to a;ready be stalled. Okay well I will do as you say. Thanks so much for trying to help me. Have a wonderful week my friend.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

How do you connect to the internet? Do you have cable, dsl or are you on dial-up? Watching streaming video requires a relatively fast internet connection.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I have cable .1 It was doing great then did a nose dive to slow...


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Try cleaning out your temporary intenet files and run a malware scan. You can also go here http://performance.toast.net/default.asp and run a few speed tests to see how fast your cable speed really is.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I do what you said daily. I checked the speed it is good. Now the problem I am having is it is when I make the streaming larger on the screen. What I mean it when ever I open the screen to be bigger is when it gets slow. It has something to do with making the screen larger...


----------

